# Progrador para DSP TMS320F2812



## azael007 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hola a todos, me urge hallar una forma de pasar un programa a un DSP específicamente el *TMS320F2812*. No he podido conseguir la tarjeta de prueba que vende el fabricante, me pregunto si alguno de ustedes ha encontrado la forma de conectar este DSP a la computadora a través del JTAG para pasar el programa. Agradezco de antemano por la información que me puedan proporcionar.


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 23, 2007)

El problema con los DSP es que es un mercado cerrado. Y por lo tanto
todo es costosísimo. Si no tienes los miles de US$ que un sistema de
desarrollo con JTAG y tarjeta de prototipo cuestan, busca un sistema
de evaluación de segunda mano en eBay y asegúrate que te lo den con
el sistema de desarrollo de software de la Texas Instrument.
Yo he trabajado con ese DSP y he buscado alternativas baratas, pero
no las hay. Es mas, el DSP barato no existe. No porque el integrado sea
caro, por que cuestan lo mismo que un microcontrolador normal, si no
por que las herramientas tienen precios corporativos. Para decirlo de
forma gráfica: Los microcontroladores son la liga de barrio. Los DSP
son la copa América.
Lo mas barato que he visto hasta ahora, es la tarjeta de desarrollo de
la "Analog Devices" para el procesador "Blackfin" que tiene Linux
incorporado. Lo vende Digikey.

Saludos.


----------



## azael007 (Mar 23, 2007)

Si, creo que no me quedará de otra que comprar una tarjeta directamente con la empresa.  Gracias


----------



## Estudiante_Vitalicio (Abr 8, 2007)

Hola, es cierto, los DSPs son caros, sobre todo si quieres usarlo para proyectos escolares, si quieres algo barato mejor busca un microcontrolador, como los DSPIC, o los de freescale, un kit de desarrollo completo con todo lo necesario para poner un proyecto a funciona te puede costar menos del equivalente a 40 dolares americanos en méxico.

Pero si no tiene otra opción te recominendo lod DSPs de Texas Instruments, te recomiendo fuertemente que compres el kit de principiantes eZdsp TMS320F2812, de la página de Texas Instruments, cuesta 400 dolares, e incluye una versión (no es la completa) del Code Composer Studio (el estorno de desarrollo) que puedes usar para programarlo con una computadora con puerto paralelo y windows, el kit es todo lo que necesitas, no tienes que comprar algo mas. Así comecé yo.

Tambien he comprado tarjetas en e-bay en menos de la mitad del precio pero no es seguro quizas encuentres una cada 2 meses aunque eso si mucho mas barato. Otra muy buena opción es ir a los congresos o encuentros en donde TI da conferencias, regularmente despues de una plática de promoción venden las tarjetas a mitad de precio y hasta puedas conseguir algun CD regalado que te ayude a aprender, aunque eso depende del lugar en donde vivas.

Si quieres usar el JTAG, que es lo que uso actualmente necesitas la versión completa del Code Composer Studio (4,000 dorales) y a menos que lo quieras hacer tu, lo que no te recomiendo, necesitas el emulador del JTAG, el aparato que conectas a la compu por el USB y a tu tarjeta de DSP, cuesta entre 500 y 1000 dolares. En total, las puras erramientas de programación te pueden costar 5000 dolares, por eso te recomiendo el kit eZdsp.

Saludos desde la universidad estatal de michigan


----------



## Leon (Dic 18, 2008)

Hola, que tal. Estoy comenzando a utilizar los DSP y tengo la targeta TMS320F2812 pero no he encontrado mucha información de como  usarla y programar el DSP,  alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar información de como programarlo y de la targeta? 
GRacias


----------



## Estudiante_Vitalicio (Dic 18, 2008)

Hola, yo uso esa tarjeta, agregame al messener (rosascarojc) para poder enviarte algunos archivos.

Saludos


----------



## sebasb1987 (Dic 8, 2009)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en  los foros pero me gustaria que me colaboraran, lo que pasa es que tengo que hacer un circuito secuencial de leds con un dsp y me piden logicamente hacer el programa y el diagrama de flujo la verdad no se como empezar por jamas he trabajado con dsp 

de ante mano muchas gracias


----------



## panchopaz (Nov 6, 2010)

Saludos, estoy empezando a trabajar con DSP's de TI, tengo un kit de desarrollo con un 320F2808 y otro con un 320F28335 y me encuentro en un gran drama. Nunca programe otra cosa que microchip (y algo de FPGA), por lo que no estoy familiarizado con el entorno eclipse del CCSv4. Ademas, nunca vi un micro tan complejo como este. Si bien yo se que la mayoria de los manejos complejos los hace el compilador-linker, no se como empezar. Si alguno me puede dar una mano con los primeros pasos, estare muy agradecido. Saludos.


----------



## soterios (Abr 5, 2012)

atualmente deseo monitorear señales electricas . Quiero comenzar a utilizar algun dispostivo, pensaba en dsp de texas instruments en estudios de posgrado emplie algunos modelos. El costo es una limitante y por ello quisiera iniciarme en el uso de microcontroladores, algun proveedor cerca de leon guanajuato?


----------

